# Leigh d3 24" dovetail jig bargain



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi, ive watched ebay over some time and have seen quite a few leigh d4r's go for $300-$350. Locally i have found a leigh d3 jig, the d3's havent been made in probably 10 years or more, but are basically the same as the d4 if you buy about $150 worth of upgrades from leigh, with that said, the d3 that the guy has for sale is nothing but the jig, no bits, manual, guides for the router, just the jig, im thinking that about $140 would be a fare offer for it, it doesnt look used but is very dirty and has been sitting in a crappy garage on the floor for quite some time. Does this offer sound right to you guys? Just the guide and the 8 degree and straight bits are going to cost me close to $80, the guy said he bought it off of ebay used 5 years ago.


----------

